# Dell 8250 Upgrades?



## JOEMASTRO6 (Aug 21, 2007)

My daughters Dell 8250 could use some help. It has a 9600xt video from years ago, and a SB live sound card and 768 megs of exotic rd ram. It is very slooooooow. I wanted to upgrade the cpu and drivers to try speed it up. The hard drive has 94 g's left on a 120 g HD. It has Dell bios AO4.
Any help appreciated. Looking to update bios, drivers and maybe the cpu if possible. thanks!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum,
Can you supply us with more info (Service Tag). I am assuming this is a Dell Demension Tower. If you can also run EVEREST and POST the results it may help. Here is a link:
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html
There are additional downloads on the Dell site for this model, but I am unsure because I don't have enough Info.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## JOEMASTRO6 (Aug 21, 2007)

The service tag number is 1kr2821, Dell tower. I will run the Everest when I can...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

At a quick look:
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim8250/specs.htm#1084976
You can upgrade the CPU (up to a 3.06 GHZ) and memory (P800 is exspensive). Your BIOS is up to date V A04. If not wanting to put alot of money in this, I would increase the memory, but I would also check into a virus, spyware problem. This PC is not that old (as ones I have delt with) and should perform reasonalbly well. Has it been defrag and disk cleanup been run? Just trying to suggest other things that may slow this PC down, before you go out and spend money. Please Post the Everest report when you get a chance.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## JOEMASTRO6 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have the slots for the ram maxxed out with 768 megs(was expensive!). I run PCillian, with auto-update, have a firewall both software and mechanical(D-Link). I do run defrag and System Mechanic monthly. There is not much on the Hardrive, it is my hand me down, either mine is soooooooo fast, but I do not remember it being sooo slow. You have to wait for every program to open like 20-30 seconds, but once open seem to run fine. I even opend the case and dumped the dust.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If it is that slow, I would go through these steps: http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html

If you go through them and there is an indication that malware could be playing a part in the slowness, post a log in the HJT section. Once you are cleared of malware, come back here.


----------



## JOEMASTRO6 (Aug 21, 2007)

I got windows xp pro and installed after total reformat. This fixed all my problems and the machine is back to being fast. Thanks for all the help.


----------

